# Bell's Three Nuns Review



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Bag of Three Nuns. Stanwell silver band diplomat. Zippo pipe lighter. Trip to Ellensburg to pick up my son from college right after work. All Things Considered on NPR.

Go. Time.

Three nuns smells a bit sweet in the bag with a fruity note. Odd that - I really didn't expect it at all. Tobaccoreviews lists this blend as containing VA and Kentucky tobaccos. I like VAs, but I've not had a lot of luck getting attached to Kentucky blends. I was hoping that this would be an exception - one that might send me back to other Kentucky blends that I didn't like a year ago. Tastes evolve, and all that.

So I packed a half bowl before heading to work. Put fire to it - it packed and lit VERY easily - and set to it.

Oh my. Raisin, tobacco, a bit of pepper on the retrohale - even a slight sourness that I associate with Orientals - was all there for the taking. The smoke wasn't overly thick after the initial burn, but it burned easily and evenly through the bowl with no relights. By the time I got to the school all that was left was a light ash and a bit of dottle. First impression? Yum. Kind of reminded me of Nightcap for some reason.

After a long day of work - and a meeting with the HR director at admin - I packed another bowl, grabbed something to drink at the grocery store, and hit the freeway for the one hour drive to the university. Second impression? All the same. Light flavors, easy smoking, even and cool burn. This is good stuff, say I. I wasn't even missing Latakia, which says something. About halfway through my drive the bowl was pretty close to being finished. How good is this stuff? So good that I did something that I almost never do - I topped off the bowl with what I had left in the bag - hunched over the wheel of my truck like a madman, cramming the bowl full, lighting, and deftly adjusting the radio to keep Robert Siegel in tune.

Dark had fallen as I turned north at Dean Hall to pick up Ian at Science (cleverly named building - guess what is studied there?) and hence to eat dinner at Wing Central. A bit over an hour later - after a buffalo wing sandwich and an Irish Death - we made our way back home. Three Nuns was a great companion - a good start and great mid-day diversion.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like a good blend. Is this different then the highly coveted one sold overseas?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

scottw said:


> Sounds like a good blend. Is this different then the highly coveted one sold overseas?


That's just it - I have no idea! Sure was good, though. It was gifted to me and I've lost track of its source.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

